# The Last IUI



## karine (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm new in this forums... I had my last IUI 2 weeks ago and yestarday I had my period, the doctor was so optimistic, I was too this time, even when I told my husband and the doctor that I wanted to skip to IVI, they said let try once again so I did it, I really give everything, I was relaxed all the month.. so I'm in shock cause nothing happened and I don't know if I can keep going with more treatments, it was just too much I don´t know what to do cause they said everyhting is ok, and I had a great ovulation and double IUI.... ¿now what?


----------



## Josina (Mar 1, 2013)

Totally understand what you're going through  
They've also told me there's nothing wrong. Doctor says its just a numbers game and be patient, but then this year she says we should move to ivf. We're self funded so it's really expensive, and also feels like the beginning of the end  
It's so hard to keep on going after so many bfn, but I really try hard to be positive and think there's no reason this can't be our turn  
Good luck with whatever you move to next. Take care of yourself first


----------



## Hubble24 (Sep 15, 2013)

I so know what you are going through, it was my final 3rd and last go of iui and I got af this morning. I'm totally devastated after putting my body and mind through all that. It's on to ivf for me also. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

IUI tends to be a numbers game is what I was told - try 3 unmedicated abd 3 medicated. 

Mine worked onfourth!


----------

